# Snakebite passed away



## ravenimage (May 24, 2013)

Hey everyone.

About a year ago I was given Snakebite, a feeder rat who avoided getting eaten by her handler's snake and survived to become my fat, happy companion. I joined Rat Forum and while not the most active member, the information I found here was invaluable. It saved me making many a mistake concerning Snakebite's health and diet. Thanks to everyone's contributions here, I think I pulled off being a first-time rat owner pretty well. Snakebite certainly seemed happy enough with my care. 

Snakebite's health had been declining for a while now. She was already a year and a half when she was given to me. I admit I wasn't prepared for how quickly she aged, how things started falling apart. She gave me a scare a few times. One night she had a stroke, which paralyzed her back legs so she had to use her front legs to crawl. I had to help her drink water and give her a flat space she could easily navigate so she could still exercise, and for the most part everything was okay. She just needed a little extra attention than before.

She also started developing cysts, which I couldn't afford to remove. It started with one on her shoulder, then eventually her body was covered by large cysts on both sides of her body. She lost weight, but didn't stop eating or drinking so I didn't feel it was appropriate to euthanize her. Overall she was still active, happy, and alert, always begging for treats and scritches.

Over the last few days, Snakebite had been slowing down. Tiring out. I felt a sense of dread, though I didn't know why. She would still eat and drink, but weakly. I came home from school and cleaned her up (it was hard for her to bathe herself), gave her a nice little rub down and some treats, and then decided to take a nap. When I woke up a few hours later, Snakebite had passed away. The loss hit me like a brick. She was a special animal, and a special friend. She was two-years-old. We buried her in a box in a friend's yard. 

Thank you, everyone, who provide information and support on this website. I won't be getting anymore rats, they're not allowed in my new apartment. But Snakebite was enough to change my previously indifferent perspective of rats into one of sensitivity and compassion for an animal that is often violently misunderstood. 

RIP, my little buddy. <3


----------



## CleverRat (Mar 9, 2014)

Awwww RIP Snakebite. She looks adorable.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. Thank you for taking such good care of her.


----------



## Persian_boy (Mar 16, 2014)

ravenimage said:


> But Snakebite was enough to change my previously indifferent perspective of rats into one of sensitivity and compassion for an animal that is often violently misunderstood.


Agree. Same here. She sounds like a sweetheart.


----------



## Amradel (Apr 13, 2014)

Aw sorry for your loss.  She sounded like a sweet girl.


----------



## ohmychunty (Apr 15, 2014)

I am so so sorry for your loss. Snakebite sounds like such a great friend. 

I loved on the Tumblr post: "She's nomming on Doritos with the angels now."

Beautiful. Perfect.


----------

